# San Marcos and North County SD riders



## chromese5 (Jun 16, 2006)

They just opened up Twin Oaks Valley road south that connects to San Elijo Road. Its a nice climb. According the csu sm newspaper, it has 400 feet elevation gain over 4800 feet.


----------

